# Pip is hyperthyroid - information gratefully received!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pippin cat has lost a lot of weight over the last few months, and at his check up yesterday both the vet and I felt it was time for a full blood panel - Gerard strongly suspected hyperthyroidism despite Pippin showing no other symptoms; I, of course, began to worry about lymphoma and other cancers...

Results are now in and he is definitely hyperthyroid - everything else is normal which is a relief. I will be starting medical treatment ASAP, but it is always good to hear from those who have already coped with it, especially happy tales of successful management! Pip is over 14, arthritic after an accident when he was young, and a placid, lazy cat whose greatest pleasures are eating and sleeping, with occasional forays out to pretend to chase things.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

that is good, but when Pip starts the meds you may want to give Pepcid or Famotidine, half a 10 mg tab, because the thyroid meds are harsh on a cat's tummy.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

fjm said:


> ...with occasional forays out to pretend to chase things.


Love it. 

This can be serious but glad it's not more serious. My mother developed this iin late middle age but after treatment (I think it was radioactive something, maybe iodine) was fine. Here's a link that's pretty thorough.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

No advice, just good wishes for easy management and a happy old man.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My daughter’s older cat developed this too. She sent him to a special vet who treated him with radiation. Luckily now he’s euthyroid now and doesn’t require any medication. He looks a million times better physically since treatment.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pip has started on Thyronorm drops, with the aim of checking his kidney function etc is OK and then arranging radioiodine treatment. There are a couple of clinics within a two hour drive that do it, so I shall see what my vet reccommends. It is very expensive here - much more so than in the US - but as far as I can see offers the best chance of getting him euthyroid with the lowest risk of side effects (or at least, the biggest side effect is to my bank balance, which won't feel them as badly!). The precautions against radioactivity will be interesting though - up to six weeks of isolation or managed contact and storing of discarded litter (we don't have mains sewage). With luck I can get him through it by Spring, so he can lie in the sun and enjoy the Summer. I am very glad I have been stashing money into a savings account against just such an eventuality, so I am not having to worry too much about the cost.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Hang in there Pip. And you, too, FJM.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pippin is now home from the Hyperthyroid Cat Centre, where he had the radio-iodine therapy two weeks ago, and is cured of hyperthyroidism. On admission the vet felt his blood pressure was high, and that it would be wise to put him onto medication just in case, and there were then an anxious few days over the weekend after Friday's examination not only revealed that his blood pressure had gone up, not down, but that his previously regular heartbeat was all over the place! The vet phoned me to discuss it, and I agreed he should increase the hypertension medicine slightly, and add in a small dose of diuretic just in case. Results looked much better when Pip was examined again today ahead of discharge, and with luck he will be able to be weaned off both drugs once his thyroid has fully stabilised.

Pippin's thyroid levels are now low normal (they can take several months to level out), kidney function just within normal but one to watch (again, very common after treatment), blood pressure and heart rate steadying, liver function back to normal, and generally all is looking good, although he will stay on both blood pressure medication and a diuretic for the time being. He is also rapidly getting fat, having gained 370g in a fortnight! Radioactivity levels are low and dropping fast - he will be OK for full release from the spare room by Thursday 29th March, which is earlier than I anticipated and means Easter will be a lot easier to celebrate.

He has eaten a large meal (probably the last one that big, given how rapidly he is putting the lost weight back on!), had a look at the room set up for him, and then made it very clear that what he really wants to do is to go downstairs, outside, and resume normal service. What with him glued to the door jamb one side trying to get out, and the dogs snuffling on the other side trying to get in (Food! Chicken! Treats!!), it is going to be an interesting few days until everyone learns the new routine. Apart from the seductive smell of food, Sophy considers finding and helping cats who are stuck on the wrong side of doors to be an important part of her role in life, and can't understand why I am not doing my bit by opening the door when she tells me there is a cat there!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Despite the bumps of blood pressure and the like it sounds like things are going to be great for Pippin. It is very nice that you will be able to spring him from the isolation room in time for Easter. That will be a nice present for all concerned for sure.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Glad to hear that the treatment has been a success and there are few complications. Wishing Pippin a speedy recovery to normal levels on everything and patience for everyone as you deal with a new normal (isolation) over the next few weeks.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

[Sophy considers finding and helping cats who are stuck on the wrong side of doors to be an important part of her role in life]

Asta also thinks this is an important role in his life - he will ring his potty bells to alert me of the cat!

Glad to hear Pip cat is doing better and gaining back that weight. Easter should be happy for all.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm glad that Pip is back home and doing so well with his treatment. In a few months this will all be a dim memory. Just need to slog through the next short while till he's no longer radio active.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good to hear that Pippin has recovered well! Don't envy you having to deal with dogs wanting 'in' and cat wanting 'out'. Two days BEFORE Easter will be a day of celebration at your house I'm sure! LOL!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Vita said:


> Love it.
> 
> This can be serious but glad it's not more serious. My mother developed this iin late middle age but after treatment (I think it was radioactive something, maybe iodine) was fine. Here's a link that's pretty thorough.



I personally had it, but have been in remission for 12 years using medication,


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pip has now been out of confinement for several days, and seems to have decided to take up residence on my lap which is now by far his favourite place. I have put him a ramp up to the windowsill cat flap, which he is managing well, and he seems to be getting more muscle back by the day. He was very wobbly with the arthritis and muscle wastage after weeks of minimal exercise, but even pootling round the house and garden seems to be enough to begin to build things up. It is just 5 weeks since his treatment, and he is already much improved. I will make him a vet appointment in a week or so, to check the thyroid, kidney function, blood pressure, etc, and hope to be able to take him off some of the pills and potions (I have quietly dropped the diuretic as I have seen no signs of breathing difficulties and he kept spitting them out anyway!). 

There were some very sweet nose kisses all round when he was finally back with us all - then the dogs dashed off to explore his room in case he had missed any treats. Sentiment tends to lose out to dried liver sausage...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pip has just had his 3 month check up, and is looking very well. His weight has stabilised at 5.33 kilos, his body condition score is spot on perfect, and he has regained a little muscle tone. Heart fine, and blood pressure down to highish normal, so he is now off medication for that. We will need to wait for the blood test results to know how his kidneys are doing, but he has not been particularly thirsty even in the recent warm weather here, so I am hoping all is well on that front, too.

I remembered just in time to ask about extra pain relief for his arthritis, and he has had a shot of Cartrophen - off label for cats, but my vet said it can work wonders for some. Unfortunately not all (I think it depends on how much damage there is to the joint) but worth trying.

So onwards and upwards - we are having a rare spell of truly glorious weather, and Pip is lazing in the courtyard making the most of it!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The blood test results are now in, and everything looks good. Thyroxine 19, liver good, and SDMA a healthy 9, down from 17, which is excellent - normal range is up to 15. The cartrophen seems to be helping, so he is getting 3 more doses a week apart and then as required. He is a cat transformed in three months - he was so weak and wobbly at first that I was really worried as to whether I had done the right thing. Now he is still a bit stiff and achey from the arthritis but is happily pottering around the house and courtyards, and even venturing up into the wild garden at the back (an acre of trees, overgrown grass, and ever-encroaching brambles that is a paradise for cats and children).


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so glad he’s doing well. Im always amazed at how healthy my daughter’s cat is after his treatment


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Pip had his fourth cartrophen jab yesterday, and a blood pressure check just to be sure. Blood pressure is a healthy 144 after 3 weeks off medication, so that joins all the other results in the nicely normal category. The cartrophen seems to have really helped his arthritis - he is moving more easily with a nearly level back, rather than hobbling with a crooked spine - and when picked up he feels soft and lithe rather than like a fragile mass of fur covered bones. So I think with luck we are through this particular episode - 12 months since first symptoms, 6.5 months since diagnosis, 3.5 months since radioiodine treatment. It's been a longish haul, but worth it.


----------

